# Bootsboden auslegen oder andere Möglichkeiten?



## Truttafriend (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo Bootsfreunde,

wie sieht es den bei euch auf dem Bootsboden aus?
Ich hab da bisher eine graue Antirutsch-Farbe drauf. Die hat einen leicht sandigen Eindruck hält aber sehr schlecht.
Der Anstrich stammt noch vom Vorbesitzer, war allerdings vor zwei Jahren ganz neu aufgebracht. Ich glaube es war ein Hempel oder Yachticon Produkt könnte das aber nochmal in Erfahrung bringen.

Habt ihr Gelcoat, Antirutschfarben, Kunstrasen oder ähnliches  auf dem Bootsboden?
Ich hätte gerne eine haltbarere Lösung und würde gerne eure Erfahrungen hören.

Ich fahre ein offenes 5m GFK-Boot mit hinten liegendem Steuerstand.
Vielen Dank schon jetzt für eure Antworten und Tips #h


----------



## Waldemar (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsboden auslegen oder andere Möglichkeiten?*

Hi,
ich hab mein Boot komplet mit 2K-Lack gemacht und den Boden so gelassen wie er nach dem lackieren war.
Allerding hat er von hause aus so eine rauhe Struktur und ist deshalb nicht rutschig.
Wenn die Farbe abgelatscht ist, giebts neue.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsboden auslegen oder andere Möglichkeiten?*

damit nix poltert habe ich in meinen booten kustrasen...hört sich blööd an ist aber richtig gut....;-)


----------



## Tom63 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsboden auslegen oder andere Möglichkeiten?*

hallo
mein persönlicher tip ist kunstrasen mit drainage.hab es selber im offenen boot(btc 420).hält keine feuchtigkeit und läßt sich sehr gut reinigen.der einzige haken ist ,wen dir ein blinker oder ähnliches runter fällt. da kannst du ganz schön tütteln.aber ansonsten nur zu empfehlen.
mfg tom


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsboden auslegen oder andere Möglichkeiten?*

Ich benutze bei mir im Boot Kunstrasen!
Der Vorteil er fault nicht und wenn etwas runter fällt knallte es nicht so doll im Boot.
Die Reinigung ist auch sehr einfach.
Einfach  über die Teppichstange und mit den Wasserschlauch abgespült.
Es gibt auch keine Kratzer im Boot wenn man mit sandigen Sohlen ins Boot steigt.
Der Nachteil, die Drillinge und die Haken der Beifänger können sich richtig gut fest setzten.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsboden auslegen oder andere Möglichkeiten?*

he he he...glaube die wahl ist nun am ende....den zuschlag bekommt sicher der rasen...
und das beste ist das du ihn nichtmal mähen musst ;-)


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bootsboden auslegen oder andere Möglichkeiten?*

Ich dank euch für die Tips #h

Ist der "Kunstrasen mit Drainage" ein anderer wie der einfache Kunstrasen in der Teppichabteilung vom Baumarkt?


----------

